# trump lovers need to cough it up, time to show your 'trump love'.....



## charley (Feb 20, 2017)

Getty - Jewel Samad

 The  Wildfire is an opinion platform and any opinions or information put  forth by contributors are exclusive to them and do not represent the  views of IJR.
Protecting  the President of the United States and his family is a costly  undertaking. Toss in Donald Trump's New York City penthouse and  Mar-a-Lago estate in Palm Beach, Florida, and protecting _this president_ and his family is going to be _very costly._
Add reports that Melania and 10-year-old son Barron will continue living at Trump Tower through the end of Barron's school  year.







Sources told The New York Post   the Secret Service is negotiating with the Trump Organization to take  over two floors of Trump Tower, and will run a 24/7 command post with  the New York Police Department ? 40 floors below Trump?s $90 million  penthouse.
Trump's situation is unique in that taxpayers will be  paying Trump's own corporation for the cost of the two floors and  related infrastructure ? aside from the normal costs of Secret Service  agents, staff, and equipment and barriers.





Spencer Platt/Getty Images

As president,  Trump and his family will be protected by more than 920 Secret Service  agents and support personnel in both Washington D.C. and New York City,  as reported by NBC News.Right  now, the cost to taxpayers is more than $2 million a day, the documents  show, a number that is sure to increase whenever the president or the  first lady travels ? or when the threat level rises.
Meanwhile,  the New York Police Department is already handling external security at  Trump Tower, the president-elect's Manhattan home base, at an estimated  cost of $1 million per day.​Terry Sullivan of the White House Transition Project explained the complexity to NBC's Brian Williams:"You have to be able to conduct a global war from the front porch ? that is just the reality of the situation.
They would need at least a whole floor, and every apartment on that floor would need to be turned into an office."​Complicating  matters further ? and driving up costs even more ? is Trump's plan to  return to New York on weekends to spend time with Melania and Barron.





Chip Somodevilla/Getty Images

While  some hope Trump will change his mind, having the government as a major  tenant would be a boon for Trump Tower, which has seen sales and rentals  drop by nearly 40 percent in the past year ? due in large part to  stepped-up security and protests.





Spencer Platt/Getty Images

A top New York real estate broker told The Post that wealthy tenants aren't happy:?They  can?t get into their own homes without being stopped and frisked and  having to show ID. These are wealthy people. They don?t need this, and  they can?t take it any longer.
They no longer want to stay there.  Some of them are already planning on moving out, and they?ll decide  later whether or not they want to sell."​


*Then there's Mar-a-Lago*

Trump's  126-room, 110,000-square-foot mansion in Palm Beach, Florida, will also  get a makeover by the Secret Service, as Sullivan explained.?The  Secret Service regularly upgrades a president's off-campus residence.  Typically, it includes security apparatus and global communications.?​





Two  questions remain: how will the maverick that is Donald Trump react to  the intrusion and how will taxpayers react to the cost?


----------



## charley (Feb 20, 2017)

[h=1]Does Melania Trump's NYC Security Cost Twice the NEA's Budget?[/h]              [h=2]One report claimed the cost of protecting the First Lady while she lives in New York City would be around $300 million per year.[/h]
On 31 January 2017, author and BOMB magazine marketing director Ryan Chapman asserted on Twitter  that the cost of providing security for First Lady Melania Trump while  she lived in New York City would be double the annual budget for the  National Endowment of the Arts (NEA).
 Chapman?s statement came less than a month after reports that Trump?s husband, President Donald Trump, planned to eliminate both the NEA and the National Endowment for the Humanities. 
 When asked for sources, Chapman cited a _New York Times_ article estimating the NEA?s annual funding at around $148 million. (The NEA?s website states their 2016 funding as $147,949,000.)


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 20, 2017)

Obama got top shelf protection and Charley never said a word.........hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## charley (Feb 20, 2017)

? Getty Images

                 President Trump?s weekend trip to his Mar-a-Lago resort in Palm Beach, Fla., could cost taxpayers more than $3 million, Politico reported Friday.
The estimate is based on a 2016 Government Accountability Office report detailing  a similar three-day trip by former President Obama in 2013. During the  trip, Obama left Washington for Chicago and later flew to Palm Beach,  Fla. The report pegged the cost of that getaway at about $3.6 million.
About  $770,000 of that cost was borne by the Department of Homeland Security,  which oversees the Secret Service, while the other $2.8 million was  billed to the Defense Department, primarily for the use of Air Force One  and its accompanying support.
Trump  complained numerous times during Obama's term about the president's  vacations and weekend trips, accusing Obama of playing fast and loose  with taxpayer money.?There?s just so much to be done,? Trump said in November after winning the presidential election. ?So I don?t think we?ll be very big on vacations, no.?
But  Trump?s weekend getaway is likely to incur similar expenses, and the  president has said he intends to travel to the Florida estate regularly.
Conservative  group Judicial Watch told Politico it would file a Freedom of  Information Act request upon Trump?s return to see how much the  president?s trip cost taxpayers.
?I hope he reflects on  the costs of doing that and sees if there?s any savings to be achieved,?  Judicial Watch President Tom Fitton told Politico. ?He should check out  Camp David and see if he can make better use of that.?
Camp  David is the official presidential retreat in Maryland and has been a  common destination for vacations and official business for past  presidents.
Trump?s trip, which takes place between Friday evening and Monday morning, is almost identical except for the stop in Chicago.
The Mar-a-Lago trip isn?t just a leisurely escape for Trump. He?s set to hold several phone calls and meetings over the weekend.


----------



## charley (Feb 20, 2017)

heavyiron said:


> Obama got top shelf protection and Charley never said a word.........hmmmmmmmmmmmm




,,, now that's what they call..........   FAKE NEWS... or as trump calls it 'alternative facts'  .......


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 20, 2017)

charley said:


> ,,, now that's what they call..........   FAKE NEWS... or as trump calls it 'alternative facts'  .......


Link me up to where you complained about the cost to protect Obama then. I honestly never saw it.


----------



## charley (Feb 20, 2017)

[h=1]Trump family?s elaborate lifestyle is a ?logistical nightmare? ? at taxpayer expense[/h]


  On  Friday, President Trump and his entourage will jet for the third  straight weekend to a working getaway at his oceanfront Mar-a-Lago Club  in Palm Beach, Fla.
 On Saturday, Trump?s sons Eric and Don Jr.,  with their Secret Service details in tow, will be nearly 8,000 miles  away in the United Arab Emirates, attending the grand opening of a  Trump-brand golf resort in the ?Beverly Hills of Dubai.?
 Meanwhile,  New York police will keep watch outside Trump Tower in Manhattan, the  chosen home of first lady Melania Trump and son Barron. And the tiny  township of Bedminster, N.J., is preparing for the daunting prospect  that the local Trump golf course will serve as a sort of northern White  House for as many as 10 weekends a year. 
 Barely a month into the  Trump presidency, the unusually elaborate lifestyle of America?s new  first family is straining the Secret Service and security officials,  stirring financial and logistical concerns in several local communities,  and costing far beyond what has been typical for past presidents ? a  price tag that, based on past assessments of presidential travel and  security costs, could balloon into the hundreds of millions of dollars  over the course of a four-year term.
 Adding to the costs and  complications is Trump?s inclination to conduct official business  surrounded by crowds of people, such as his decision last weekend to  host Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe for a working dinner while  Mar-a-Lago members dined nearby.

The handful of government agencies that bear the brunt of the  expenses, including the Defense and Homeland Security departments, have  not responded to Washington Post requests for data laying out the costs  since Trump took office.
 But some figures have dribbled out, while others can be gleaned from government documents. 
 Trump?s  three Mar-a-Lago trips since the inauguration have probably cost the  federal treasury about $10 million, based on figures used in an October  government report analyzing White House travel, including money for  Coast Guard units to patrol the exposed shoreline and other military,  security and staffing expenses associated with moving the apparatus of  the presidency.
 Palm Beach County officials plan to ask  Washington to reimburse tens of thousands of dollars a day in expenses  for deputies handling added security and traffic issues around the  cramped Florida island whenever Trump is in town. 
 In New York,  the city is paying $500,000 a day to guard Trump Tower, according to  police officials? estimates, an amount that could reach $183 million a  year.
 This month, The Post reported that Secret Service and U.S.  Embassy staffers paid nearly $100,000 in hotel-room bills to support  Eric Trump?s trip to promote a Trump-brand condo tower in Uruguay.
 ?This  is an expensive way to conduct business, and the president should  recognize that,? said Tom Fitton, president of the conservative group  Judicial Watch, which closely tracked President Barack Obama?s family  vacation costs and said that it intends to continue the effort for the  Trump administration.

But based on the first four weeks, Trump?s presidency appears on track to cost hundreds of millions of dollars more. 


  The  burden is especially acute for the Secret Service, the presidential  protection force that has endured years of budget short*ages, low morale  and leadership shake-ups, including the announcement this week that its  director, Joseph Clancy, is stepping down.
 Agents are now tasked  with guarding multiple homes and protecting Trump?s four adult  children, including the globe-trotting sons running the family business  and daughter Ivanka, whose family recently moved into a Northwest  Washington neighborhood. 
 ?There was an anticipation of how  stressful it was going to be on the agency, but the harsh reality is  that the stress is just overwhelming,? said Jonathan Wackrow, a 14-year  Secret Service employee who served in Obama?s detail and now works as  executive director of the risk-mitigation company RANE.
 Even  veteran agents, Wackrow said, are feeling the pressure of the  ?monumental? task, including manning high-security perimeters in  Washington, Florida and New York, along with protecting family members?  private-business travel across three continents.
 ?It?s a  logistical nightmare,? Wackrow said. Agents are ?at severe risk of  burnout, and the very last thing you want is to have your agents burned  out.?

The weekend brought the presidential entourage to two other Trump  properties, as Trump and Abe golfed 27 holes at the president?s courses  in Jupiter and West Palm Beach. The events meant global publicity for  the Trump brand ? and even more security complications. 
 The federal and local governments have spent considerable sums to help safeguard the sprawling estate on items big and small. 
 In  advance of Trump?s Super Bowl weekend trip to Mar-a-Lago, the Secret  Service paid for a bevy of security costs, including more than $12,000  for tents, portable toilets, light towers and golf carts, purchase  orders show. 
 The bills have racked up outside the club, too.  Palm Beach County Sheriff Ric Bradshaw said Trump?s 25 days in the  county since the election have cost local taxpayers about $60,000 a day  in overtime police payments. 
 Local officials said the U.S. Coast  Guard has run round-the-clock shoreline patrols alongside Mar-a-Lago  when the president is in town. A Coast Guard spokesman declined to share  costs or specifics, citing security concerns.
 The Town of Palm  Beach recently implemented a ?presidential visit seasonal traffic  mitigation plan? in hopes of stemming the island?s worsening traffic  woes. Running every weekend until May, the plan includes a town order  demanding sanitation and public-works crews leave the island every  Friday by 3 p.m.
 Local officials usually learn only a few days in  advance that the president is coming, said Kirk *Blouin, the town?s  director of public safety. ?We plan as if he is going to be here most  weekends,? Blouin said, ?because otherwise it?s too hard to plan.?
 Overseas travel by Trump?s adult sons is adding to the burden on taxpayers.
 Eric  Trump and his security detail flew this month to the Dominican  Republic, during which the president?s son met with developers proposing  a Trump-brand luxury resort. Purchase orders showing government  expenditures for that trip are not yet available, but records show that  Secret Service officials traveled there in advance to scope out the area  ? staying at the five-star, oceanfront AlSol Del Mar hotel at a cost of  $5,470. 
 After this weekend?s trip to Dubai ? during which early  Secret Service hotel bills have already surpassed $16,000, records show  ? the Trump brothers will travel to Vancouver, B.C., for the Feb. 28  grand opening of another Trump-brand skyscraper.
_[Eric Trump?s business trip to Uruguay cost taxpayers $97,830 in hotel bills]_


----------



## charley (Feb 20, 2017)

heavyiron said:


> Link me up to where you complained about the cost to protect Obama then. I honestly never saw it.



... ok heavy , I'll hook you up. but first, tell me why for the last tear and a half, all you heard from posters at asf, bitching & whinning about Obama, taking their guns & ammo.... you all gotta stock up for the 'big rumble'... I read that stuff and think 'what are these guys, 12 year old's living in fear''''  & you know what I'm talking about... what a joke !!


----------



## SheriV (Feb 20, 2017)

As a parent I can't fault them for wanting to keep Barron in his school.... especially given that in my very crude and distant judgement it's likely the kid is autistic...if not the kid is just odd.


His lack for regard for security at maralago is just bizarre though.
Also odd is the fact that they're (his staff) trying to stifle he's been golfing 6 times since innaugurated.

I'm enjoying new info on Bayrock, Russia and Trump tho.


----------



## charley (Feb 20, 2017)

..did you notice the bottom line of post #7

_[Eric Trump?s business trip to Uruguay cost taxpayers $97,830 in hotel bills]

  so you're telling me that Obama's kids were making business trips using American tax payer money ??

... trump is making money by stealing tax dollars, lets see how many republicans stand up for the citizens ..    lol...zero !!!


_


----------



## SheriV (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm honestly not interested in comparing one presidents expenses to another. 

I mean under the Bush administration how many Americans lost lives and fell into financial despair? 

But it's looking backward-which only serves as a warning for what not to do in the future.

My issue with the current administration is a spectacularly long list at this point, not one is comparable to another president as virtuous or not virtuous...I'd rather just compare him to the presidency in general and more importantly the country's constitution and values. 

What's been eye opening for me ...sadly....is how short sighted and self interested the average American citizen is. 

People fail to see the bigger picture. Hating on the media I kind of get..they're a pain ...they all hold some bias and people seem to lack critical thinking skills to look at opposing beliefs ...but Jesus. The press is the only way people have transparency- see what their world leaders are upto that these world leaders would likely not willingly volunteer...
How is colluding with a foreign government  (and the money trail is deep) not a huge fucking problem to people?
How is the detention of citizens without representation not a problem for people? Don't they see the rabbit hole?


It's sad and troubling.

These aren't house wives sitting around being paid to protest...CEOs from huge businesses have jumped into the fray..and it's not because the avg American citizen is smarter than they are. 

Idk. 
I give up ...the supporters will believe what they want to believe and until they choose to look elsewhere and actually open their eyes they will continue to be blind.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 20, 2017)

Charley stop watching CNN!


----------



## charley (Feb 20, 2017)

Prince stop watching breitbart, info wars & fox ,,,,        ....


----------



## Arnold (Feb 20, 2017)

charley said:


> Prince stop watching breitbart, info wars & fox ,,,,        ....



Breitbart - I don't care for that fag Milo, he's an idiot.

Info Wars - LMAO! Alex Jones is a fucking joke.

Fox - at least they try and report the facts without putting their own agenda behind it.


----------



## charley (Feb 20, 2017)

Prince said:


> Breitbart -
> 
> Fox - at least they try and report the facts without putting their own agenda behind it.




   come on prince..  that's all they do, put their 'right wing' spin on everything...  plz bro.. don't sell me, I watch fox every day of the week.....


----------



## Staynattybruh (Feb 20, 2017)

The worst thing about Democrats and Republicans is neither will admit there own faults. A trump supporter would support trump even if he raped 5 women on camera. And Democrats would defend Obama if they caught him working with isis.


----------



## charley (Feb 21, 2017)

Staynattybruh said:


> The worst thing about Democrats and Republicans is neither will admit there own faults. A trump supporter would support trump even if he raped 5 women on camera. And Democrats would defend Obama if they caught him working with isis.



..that ain't true bro,, Obama let me down big time, he acted liken he didn't have any balls.. & all the Dems senators & reps have no heart, they never stood up for Obama in 8 years,,  a fucking disgrace imo ....& Obama caved ... I could go on all night about this subject.... to tell you the truth, I thought he was more white than black....  & I've never liked Hillary, or Bill..   couple of crooks...  
..
.


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 21, 2017)

Staynattybruh said:


> The worst thing about Democrats and Republicans is neither will admit there own faults. A trump supporter would support trump even if he raped 5 women on camera. And Democrats would defend Obama if they caught him working with isis.


Obama is the reason Trump won, at every turn he lost respect with our allies and tried to buddiy up with our enemies. my whole life I heard rep and dems cry about the problem is politicians, then along comes a man who isnt a politician and paid for his own election, and doesnt need the job for the money, and promised to save jobs, get rid of illegal criminals and fix this war with radical islam, who doesnt agree with these issues


----------



## SheriV (Feb 21, 2017)

Aside from that few million (billion?) he owes bayrock...
And check with politifact on his own campaign funding...
And the 3 digit millions in IRS debt for tax evasion....
The few million a day in NYC expenses....



Yeah. He seems like a great choice. 

None of which really matters anymore (except bayrock)


----------



## SheriV (Feb 21, 2017)

And the criminals he's regularly done business with (see also bayrock)

Follow the money. ..srsly.


----------



## Staynattybruh (Feb 21, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> Obama is the reason Trump won, at every turn he lost respect with our allies and tried to buddiy up with our enemies. my whole life I heard rep and dems cry about the problem is politicians, then along comes a man who isnt a politician and paid for his own election, and doesnt need the job for the money, and promised to save jobs, get rid of illegal criminals and fix this war with radical islam, who doesnt agree with these issues


And my point still stands.


----------



## macedog24 (Mar 5, 2017)

charley said:


> ..that ain't true bro,, Obama let me down big time, he acted liken he didn't have any balls.. & all the Dems senators & reps have no heart, they never stood up for Obama in 8 years,,  a fucking disgrace imo ....& Obama caved ... I could go on all night about this subject.... to tell you the truth, I thought he was more white than black....  & I've never liked Hillary, or Bill..   couple of crooks...
> ..
> .


Obama never should have been president at all. 






Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Mar 5, 2017)

macedog24 said:


> Obama never should have been president at all.



....you should be the next potus, trumpski[trumps russian name] a 'birther' for years, is why he won... you voted for a sexual predator , a bully, a magnet for racists, bigots..... good job[sarcasm]...  where's his federal taxes ??   enjoy your beverage..   ...


----------



## macedog24 (Mar 5, 2017)

Wow, you sound disgruntled

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 5, 2017)

Charley is upset because they are gonna uphold federal law despite states passing their own laws,
deport thia ladyboys here illegaly
enforce weed laws
cut welfare


----------



## charley (Mar 5, 2017)

macedog24 said:


> Wow, you sound disgruntled
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk



... sorry bro..   I am going a little nutz...


----------



## charley (Mar 5, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> Charley is upset because they are gonna uphold federal law despite states passing their own laws,
> deport thia ladyboys here illegaly
> enforce weed laws
> cut welfare



... lol...   I don't need the welfare, but the Weed & my Ladyboys... now you're infringing on my rights ..    ...


----------

